
Is China Preparing for War? - lordmax
https://unherd.com/2020/04/china-is-preparing-for-war/
======
Cookingboy
I'm sorry but this whole article is pretty silly, if not borderlines on fear-
mongering propaganda.

China is a rising global power with a different ideology than most other major
world powers, so it would be the normal, if not responsible thing to do for
the Chinese leaders to prepare for conflicts, whether militarily or
economically. But it doesn't mean it prefers conflict since it's really hard
to justify the gains over the cost these days. Yes they are securing natural
resources, buying/cultivating relationships, expanding
culture/economic/military influences, but all those are _expected_ from a
rising superpower, if not as a leverage against external threats (and there
are plenty of players who would love to see China fail).

Further more, this paragraph made me laugh:

>Considering what we know of colonial history, there is little room for doubt
that China is at a pre-colonial stage.

The entire "colonial history" was defined as "Western colonial history". At
certain points in history China was much stronger relatively than even the
western superpowers but they never embarked on the path of global colonial
conquests, in fact they closed their border down so much that the British had
to start a war using Opium just to open up the lucrative Chinese market for
exploitation.

------
simonblack
_" China avoids software dependency on outsiders by creating substitutes:
TikTok to replace snapchat, Weibo instead of Twitter, WeChat & RenRen for
Facebook. Indeed, there is an alternative Chinese version for almost any
platform."_

Huawei would use Google if it could, rather than going to the expense of
having to produce an equivalent. It can't use Google because the US is
preventing it from doing so.

First Rule in Business: "Never turn away a paying customer."

